# Weathering techniques help ?



## native (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello 

I'm new to this hobby and would like some help in finding online tutorials on how to weather,not only trains but scene as well.

Thank you


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Native, welcome to the forum! Let me suggest a site for you to explore---it's not a tutorial, but I think you'll find what you need if you follow the threads. It's a forum that specializes in scratch modelling. Look at the tabs at the top and click "Search" and type in "weathering". I think you'll find a wealth of info there on it and other topics:

http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/frm/f/3681097934

Good luck and best wishes on it!


----------



## native (Aug 6, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Native, welcome to the forum! Let me suggest a site for you to explore---it's not a tutorial, but I think you'll find what you need if you follow the threads. It's a forum that specializes in scratch modelling. Look at the tabs at the top and click "Search" and type in "weathering". I think you'll find a wealth of info there on it and other topics:
> 
> http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/frm/f/3681097934
> 
> Good luck and best wishes on it!


Great Rec thanks for the tip.


----------

